#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Top of the Top of HSE

## salahbouz

Hi every body	


I have an idea witch is may be interesting for all
I think anyone of us had in his library few HSE reference documents witch is or are platinum 
So if anyone of us can share his top HSE document, it will made for every member of our forum a new HSE library with the TOP OF THE TOP HSE documents
I start with this book witch is talking about**: SAFETY, RELIABILITY AND RISK ANALYSIS: THEORY, METHODS AND APPLICATIONS


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

thanksSee More: Top of the Top of HSE

----------


## Budiana

thanks

----------


## salahbouz

any one had an interesting document????????????
this is a usefull document about healthcare hazard control and safety management
when u open the file, u find the pass word in the rignt, I hope that will be inter
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

> any one had an interesting document????????????
> this is a usefull document about healthcare hazard control and safety management
> when u open the file, u find the pass word in the rignt, I hope that will be inter
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



It's not clear to me... What is the pasword?
You need the password to open it

----------


## f81aa

Hi Nabilia:

Let's say that you open the file with WinRAR, the program I use. You should be able to see the password in the right-hand side of the program window. By the way, it is:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

You need to use it to extract the program or open it without extraction.

Regards

----------


## Nabilia

Thank you f81aa, I use Stuffit Expander, it does not have that feature. I use a Mac so WinRar is not available to me. Password worked fine.

----------


## salahbouz

I'm sorry nabila ,yesterday afternoon, I wasn't on the net, thanks f81aa for your answer
I have other files about different topics

Occupational Safety,Health,Statistics,Applied Statistics in Occupational Safety and Health
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Safety and Health Requirements Manual 2008 English
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hydrodynamics of Explosion: Experiments and Models (Shock Wave and High Pressure Phenomena)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Explosion Protection in Europe: Electrical equipment, fundamentals, guidelines, standards
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The Aboveground Steel Storage Tank Handbook (Industrial Health & Safety)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


The Handbook for the NEBOSH National General Certificate
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## Nabilia

salahbouz, the first one...  
Occupational Safety,Health,Statistics,Applied Statistics in Occupational Safety and Health
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
can't be downloaded, it states that my ip. address is not the same as the one who was issued the download ticket.


Also 
The Handbook for the NEBOSH National General Certificate
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## salahbouz

Regards
 I'm sorry true links are
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

salahbouz, thanks

----------


## aan09

EXCELLENT SHARING LOT OF  YOU MAY CHECK FOLLOWING BOOKS OF INTEREST  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Process Safety in Outsourced Manufacturing Processes.pdf
Safe & Reliable Instrumented Protective Systems.pdf
Safe Automation of Chemical Processes.pdf
Safe Design & Operation of Process Vents & Emission Control Systems.pdf
Safe Handling of Powders and Bulk Solids.pdf
Safe Process Operations & Maintenance.pdf
Safe Storage and Handling of Reactive Materials.pdf
Technical Management of Chemical Process Safety.pdf
Safe Warehousing of Chemicals.pdf
Preventing human error in Process Safety.pdf
Tools for Making Acute Risk Decisions with Chemical Process Safety Applications.pdf

Understanding Atmospheric Dispersion of Accidental Releases.pdf
Understanding Explosions.pdf
Wind Flow and Vapor Cloud Dispersion at Industrial and Urban Sites (Ccps Concept Book).pdf
Investigating Chemical Process Incidents.pdf
Fire Protection in Chemical Petrochemical & HydroCarbon Processing Facilities.pdf
Intergrating PSM,Environment,Safety Health & Quality.pdf
Inherently_Safer_Chemical_Processes__A_Life_Cycle_ Approach.pdf
Implementing Process Safety Management Systems.pdf
Human Factors Methods for Improving Performance in the Process Industries1.pdf
Hazard Evaluation Procedures.pdf
Facility Siting and Layout.pdf
Evaluating Process Safety in the Chemical Industry.pdf
Evaluating Process Plant Buildings External Explosion Fires1.pdf
Estimating the Flammable Mass of a Vapor Cloud.pdf
Essential practices for managing chemical reactivity hazards.pdf
Engineering Design For Process Safety.pdf
Emergency Relief System Design Using DIERS Technology.pdf
Electrostatic Ignitions of Fires and Explosions.pdf
Design Solutions for Process Equipment Failures.pdf
CII Design for Safety.pdf
CCPS Concentration Fluctuations & Average Time Vapor Clouds.pdf
Chemical Safety Glossary.pdf
Consequence Analysis of Chemical Releases.pdf
Chemical Process Quantitative Risk Analysis.pdf
Analyzing and Managing the Security Vulnerabilities of Fixed Chemical Sites.pdf
Instrumentation & Control Systems Documentation.pdf
Chemical Reactivity Evaluation and Application to Process Design.pdf
Deflagration_and_Detonation_Flame_Arresters.pdf
Chemical Transportation Safety.pdf
Auditing Process Safety Management Systems.pdf
Avoiding Static Ignition Hazards in Chemical Operations.pdf
Application of HAZOP & What If Safety Reviews.pdf
Chemical Process Safety, 2nd ed, Daniel A. Crowl, Joseph F. Louvar.pdf
Guidelines for writing effective operating and maintenance procedures.pdf
Continuous monitoring for hazardous material releases.pdf
Basic Guide to System Safety, 2 ed, Wiley (2005).pdf

Concentration Fluctuations & Average Time Vapor Clouds
Chemical Safety Glossary
Classifying Explosion Prone Areas
Evaluating Vaporcloud Explosions ,CEs FFs and BLEVES
Improving Plant Reliability through Data Collection & Analysis
Layer of Protection Analysis
Making EHS an Integral Part of Process Design
Mechanical Integrity of Systems
Plant Buildings External Explosion Fires
Postrelease Mitigation Technology in the Chemical Process Industry
Pressure Relief and Effluent Handling System
Process Equipment Reliability Data
Process Hazards Analysis-Hazards Identification & Risk Analysis
Process Safety Documentation
Process Safety Fundamentals in General Plant Operations
Process Safety in Batch Reaction Systems
Revalidating Process Hazard Analyses
Loss Prevention in Process Industries 3 Volumes

A Quick Guide to Health & Safety
A review of modern fire service hazards and protection needs
Health, Safety, and Accident Management in the Chemical Process Industries
Advanced Safety Management
Advances in Safety & Reliability
AHA first aid
Analysis and Interpretation of Fire Scene Evidence
Analysis of Hazardous Substances in Air
Design of blast resistant buildings
A-Z of Health&Safety
Basics of FMEA
Handbook Reactive Chemical Hazards-6E-VOLUME1
Guide to HAZOP Study
Building Fire Performance Analysis
Building Regulations in Brief
Risk Management - 10 Principles
Catalogue of Risks-Natural, Technical, Social and Health Risks
Chemical Hazards of Workplace
Chemical Process Hazard Analysis
Chemical Process Safety
Chemical Process Safety - Fundamentals & Application
Combine or Combust- Cooperating on Chemical and Hazardous Substances Management
Comfort & Design
Construction Design & Management
Construction Equipment Management for Engineers, Estimators, and Owners
Construction Management Jumpstart
Construction Safety Management Systems
Corrosion Risk Assessment And Safety Management For Offshore Processement Facilities
Cranes Design Practise & Maintenance
Critical Temperatures for Thermal Explosion of Chemicals
Dealing with Chemical Risks at Work
Decision Support for Industrial Risk Managment
Disaster Recovery & Planning- A Guide for Facility Managers
Easy Guide to Health & Safety
Electrical Equipment and Installations in Hazardous Areas
Electrical Safety & the Law
Electrical Safety in Flammable Gas-Vapour Laden Atmospheres
Electromagnetic Field Health & Environment
Functional.Safety-2nd.Edition
Emergency ********- Avoiding Pitfalls
Emergency Planning for Industrial Hazards
Emergency Response & Preparedness
Emergency Response Systems to Toxic Releases
Enhancing Occupational Safety & Health
Ergonomics Guidelines & Problem Solving
Evaluation of the Effects and Consequences of Major Accidents in Industrial Plants, Volume 8
Explosion Hazards in the Process Industry
Fire from First Priciples - A design guide to building fire safety
Fire Risk Assessment
Fire Engineering & Emergency Planning
Fires in Silos
Flame Retardant Nanocomposites
FMEA for Aerospace, Automative & General Industries
Fundamentals of Risk Analysis and Risk Management

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

OBVIOSULY CREDIT GOES TO ORIGINATOR ENJOY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## salahbouz

Thank u aan09 that is great list but sure there are many other useful books witch are not listed in
so everyone can enrich this list

----------


## guhan.s.s

Excellent sharing, Thanks

See More: Top of the Top of HSE

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks

----------


## williams.song

excellent

----------


## williams.song

Occupational Safety,Health,Statistics,Applied Statistics in Occupational Safety and Health

Safety and Health Requirements Manual 2008 English

These two books are fault. Pls update. Thanks!

----------


## Entropia

Everybody, thanx for sharing!

Salahbouz could you plz update the link for The Handbook for the NEBOSH National General Certificate?

----------


## rrkumar50

thanks a lot, very useful sharing

----------

